# Harley needs a home...



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

He can't live in our office forever, we are going to spay and return the mother once she has her kittens, but we have tamed (not a hard job) the kitten from her last litter.

Anyone in the GTA want him? He is gorgeous, but I can't have him, four is enough (according to my boyfriend anyway ).

Here is his story

We renamed him harley because he sounds like a motorbike when he purrs


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

sigh...I wish I would have know this earlier, I just adopted another cat this weekend. Keep us posted maybe we can find him a home. I am not that far from you.

Any idea how he behaves with other cats?

Did you boss get his shots or not? He needs to be neutered obviously?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I hope you two can arrange something for Harley.  I know what you mean about the purring. My Pixie's purr was so loud you could hear her across the room. It was wonderful!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

He went in for his shots the other day. He was fine with his mum and his siblings while living under my bosses deck but we haven't had him around any of our cats.

A few people have said they would probably take him but were talked out of it by their bf/husbands who think that us girls can not take in every waif and stray we see.

So... at the moment he is still living in my in tray... and I am not getting much work done.

He walks well on a leash though - we go for walks outside at lunch (for 2 mins) and is playful and getting friendlier with people (he was quite skittish to start with)


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

icklemiss21 said:


> A few people have said they would probably take him but were talked out of it by their bf/husbands who think that us girls can not take in every waif and stray we see.


Well I know my husband would talk me out of it too. We just adopted a cat that has been in a foster home for 3 years. He is very shy and will be stressed when he comes home with us on Saturday. Plus, I have 2 girl kitties at home and the second one gets very stressed as well, so bringing in our new cat will be hard for her. I have to think logically about how hard it will be for all the cats instead of thinking with my heart!

I understand you really want to find Harley a home, both of our parents have cats, my mom said she would like another because their one cat got hit by a car, but my Dad is not big on the idea. If they were to take Harley he would have to get along with their dog and female cat. If you are really stuck, email me and maybe we could arrange a trial? I don't think I could convince my mother-in-law to take him. She likes declawed cats I wouldn't want to be part of that.

Samantha


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

He's so young; I'm sure he'll be able to adapt. He certainly wouldn't be able to bully other cats! It's mostly in the introduction--gradual and loving.


----------



## Tigercat (Jan 11, 2005)

Gosh I wish I were closer. He's a very handsome boy! I have one kitty and am looking to adopt another but I live in PA.  

He looks similar to the cat I have.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

I don't think he could bully other cats if he tried... he is so laid back, but incredibly lazy, I think he has only been awake for about an hour today :? 

Hes awake now though and playing with a pen (all the toys I buy him and he plays with a pen - typical)


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

How is Harley doing? Have you found him a home? I can't find anyone suitable to adopt him. My mom decided she wanted an adult cat if she were to get another one. I guess feeling bad for the old ones runs in the family.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Hes still on my desk and making it very hard to type as he feels the keyboard is getting more attention than him and therefore my he must get my attention back by 'helping' or destroying my fingers.

I really really want him myself but my bf says 4 is too many let alone 5 and if I want him, I have to give up one of the others which isn't going to happen.

A friend of my bf has just separated from his gf and she is keeping the cat so he may take him!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That would be great!


----------

